# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Essilor Delta T bifocal help?

## Kraken

Hello everyone, I'm new on this forum.

I need help to learn how to do and cut bifocal lenses on this machine, does somebody have some tutorial about that?

Thank you a lot.

----------


## Tallboy

I haven't used that machine but I have used other Essilor Edgers before.  What specifically is your issue?

----------

